# Chuck Norris Writes Fiction.



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

Chuck Norris has begun (co-)writing Western novels. E.g.:
The Justice Riders

It's not yet released. An article in the paper indidcates that there'll be more to come.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks like it's out now...anyone have Chuck Norris on their reading list?


----------



## qizmoduis (Jan 11, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Looks like it's out now...anyone have Chuck Norris on their reading list?



Who's the real author?  Co-writing usually means: Famous name + actual author -> extra sales!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 11, 2006)

qizmoduis said:
			
		

> Who's the real author? Co-writing usually means: Famous name + actual author -> extra sales!


 
Exactly. If you think William Shatner wrote any of the books with his name on it, you should be forced to spend the night with a horny Klingon.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

For the people who read William Shatner books, that would not be a punishment.

The co-authors are listed at the link...I'd guess that Chuck Norris provided the story idea but not the actual words.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 15, 2006)

anybody know if he wrote his own non-fiction?  i rather liked those.


----------

